# DS #5221: Call of Duty: Black Ops (Europe)



## Chanser (Nov 9, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6598^^


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 9, 2010)

! DOES IT HAVE ZOMBIES MODE!?


----------



## Endrit49 (Nov 9, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> ! DOES IT HAVE ZOMBIES MODE!?


yea it does


Spoiler


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 9, 2010)

Endrit49 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the US presidents?

Awesome Sauce!


----------



## wizra (Nov 9, 2010)

I can confirm this works on CycloDS with B4 firmware.

EDIT: Can't find zombie mode. Do I have to finish the game? If so, can someone share a save game for CycloDS?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 9, 2010)

Um so, FPS isn't my thing, but is this a good game? As in, I know it received all the hype and all, but since this is really different, is it at all good?

I can't wait to go to school tomorrow, find someone that has the game (console) and ask him a trivia fact about whatever war this game is about. (cold war or something?)


----------



## Endrit49 (Nov 9, 2010)

wizra said:
			
		

> I can confirm this works on CycloDS with B4 firmware.
> 
> EDIT: Can't find zombie mode. Do I have to finish the game? If so, can someone share a save game for CycloDS?


it works on scds2 and acekard 2i (with aap enabled) too


----------



## Endrit49 (Nov 9, 2010)

wizra said:
			
		

> I can confirm this works on CycloDS with B4 firmware.
> 
> EDIT: Can't find zombie mode. Do I have to finish the game? If so, can someone share a save game for CycloDS?


single player>5th option


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 9, 2010)

wizra said:
			
		

> I can confirm this works on CycloDS with B4 firmware.
> 
> EDIT: Can't find zombie mode. Do I have to finish the game? If so, can someone share a save game for CycloDS?


Seriously? Single Player > Zombies Mode


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone having trouble attaching themselves to the first ladder in training? The action button never lights up for me. Otherwise, it seems to play okay. I like the fact you can use the action button as a quick turn. All FPSes should have that.


----------



## Endrit49 (Nov 9, 2010)

ok, i dont have the zombie mode on my acekard 2i and i cant climb the ladder. i think its ap


----------



## dancubs (Nov 9, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> wizra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My 5th option from single player is called KillHouse - Time Trial something.

Using AKAIO 1.8.1 with the (EU) version of the game, which is what's out now.

Anyone can please help?


----------



## wizra (Nov 9, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Seriously? Single Player > Zombies Mode



Nah man, I don't have that.


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 9, 2010)

found it....anyone tried multiplayer?


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 9, 2010)

So any AP?


----------



## punkkapoika (Nov 9, 2010)

Just AWESOME.





Testing on DSTWO...
Working on DSTWO!!!





Zombie mode working, testing multiplayer... whoops no singlecard play.


----------



## dancubs (Nov 9, 2010)

I solved the missing Zombies mode and the Ladder problem.

With AKAIO 1.8.1, turn on AAP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is so far, the only AP I have experienced as an Acekard user. Missing Zombie mode and problematic ladder in the training mission.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 9, 2010)

Does the AP affect Wi-fi at all?


----------



## Brocktree (Nov 9, 2010)

Local Multiplayer has problems with Wood Latest R4. A hosted game does not appear for the people that wants to join. Hopefully the sentence before made sense.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 9, 2010)

Eh. If the time I spent with Goldeneye recently has taught me anything it's that FPS games really don't go too well on the DS. I'm downloading this anyway, if only to piss off the kid across the road by saying I have Black Ops when I know for a fact he won't get it until xmas, but I seriously doubt I'll spend much time on this. Although to be fair the other two COD games were OK, I guess. I'm more concerned about Golden Sun and the DS version of Sonic Colours, to be honest.


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Eh. If the time I spent with Goldeneye recently has taught me anything it's that FPS games really don't go too well on the DS. I'm downloading this anyway, if only to piss off the kid across the road by saying I have Black Ops when I know for a fact he won't get it until xmas, but I seriously doubt I'll spend much time on this. Although to be fair the other two COD games were OK, I guess. I'm more concerned about Golden Sun and the DS version of Sonic Colours, to be honest.



That's because Goldeneye is just horrible. Previous Call of Duty DS games were actually pretty decent.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 9, 2010)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find Goldeneye really good.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 9, 2010)

Ow! The first game of three excellent games of today arrived!

Now to complete the SAGA of THE 9 NOV need arrived today too the games : Beyblade - Matel Fusion and Rune Factory 3 !! AND to close with gold key the Wood R4 1.16 today with these games fixed.

Will be a Dream!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHUUUUUUUUUL !!!!!


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

I got Black Ops for my DS, game works fine on R4 WOOD 1.15. Only thing is, which is AP; can't climb ladders, can't play zombies (don't see it in the menu). Any idea how to fix that?


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 9, 2010)

punkkapoika said:
			
		

> Just AWESOME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! The DSTWO never fail!is fantastic.


----------



## emigre (Nov 9, 2010)

Kronat said:
			
		

> I got Black Ops for my DS, game works fine on R4 WOOD 1.15. Only thing is, which is AP; can't climb ladders, can't play zombies (don't see it in the menu). Any idea how to fix that?



WIth all due respect, if AP is affecting your ability to play the game than I doubt it's working fine.

Wait for Wood 1.16.


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Kronat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea, I ment it in a different way. The game itself works, but some features don't. When is R4 Wood 1.16 coming? Today?


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 9, 2010)

the sound effects are terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the gun in the first mission: Puff puf puf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't understand why people pay more than 30 euro to play this piece of crap
you'd better buy the wii version (or download) only 10 euro more (and have a wii)


----------



## Steven. (Nov 9, 2010)

The game save crashes anytime I turn on the game ):
Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.1


----------



## taktularCBo (Nov 9, 2010)

Kronat said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so you call climbing ladders a feature?


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 9, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> the sound effects are terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand why people keep comparing handheld games to home console ones.

In any case, I have AKAIO 1.8.1 with AAP on, can't climb ladders. Let's hope it gets cracked soon.


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Kronat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hope it's cracked soon! Because I NEED it! Lol, I sound like a nerd, but I can't wait to play it...


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> the sound effects are terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with you on the first gun (M14). That M14 sounds really weird. When you get the second one, with the scope, it sounds way better! More like "BOOM"


----------



## rikuumi (Nov 9, 2010)

Endrit49 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha rofled


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> Endrit49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I ROFLE COPTERed on that picture XD


----------



## unknown3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Is there  a patch for ez-flash Vi? i have a black screen only


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

unknown3 said:
			
		

> Is there  a patch for ez-flash Vi? i have a black screen only


 Lots of people are waiting for a patch, I use R4 WOOD 1.15, can't climb ladders and don't have zombie mode... Just sit down and wait, it'll be released this week, I'm sure!


----------



## RoMee (Nov 9, 2010)

unknown3 said:
			
		

> Is there  a patch for ez-flash Vi? i have a black screen only



does it not work with special mode turned on??


----------



## unknown3 (Nov 9, 2010)

special mode? in special mode there's many numbers 1,2,3,4 ecc. what number i have to use?


----------



## RoMee (Nov 9, 2010)

unknown3 said:
			
		

> special mode? in special mode there's many numbers 1,2,3,4 ecc. what number i have to use?



try them all to see if if any of them works...The EZ5i is my back up cart, and I haven't had to use special mode on any game yet
maybe I should give it a go..


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 9, 2010)

This number is the microSD speed. 0 is the fastest and 10 the slowest.
Try 5 or 6.
This game require special mode indeed.


----------



## unknown3 (Nov 9, 2010)

ok i try
yes it works with the 5


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

wow...gameplay is great but the graphics look a little "garbagey"


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> wow...gameplay is great but the graphics look a little "garbagey"


 N-Space said that the graphics wouldn't improve. Only some new features etc.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Kronat said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what I mean is that....uhm..GoldenEye DS had better graphics :/


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Kronat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And lower framerate.


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha! Yea, it's true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 DANG! I WANT A PATCH!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ehh I unfortunately agree on that one..so it's either speed or graphics eh?....tough choice there


----------



## ganonthesage (Nov 9, 2010)

Tested on r4SDHC v2.10T07, works. Need AAP patch though.


----------



## Ikki (Nov 9, 2010)

WOW
I was so looking forward to this game.


Inb4, noob flood @ TTDS forum


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not impressed. I don't think this type of game is a good match for the DS. It doesn't look good or feel right. Right now I'm playing Metal Gear on my PSP. That's pretty damn great.


----------



## MrCooper (Nov 9, 2010)

Is it any good?


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 9, 2010)

Does this have the same storyline as the PS3/PC/XBOX version?


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Does this have the same storyline as the PS3/PC/XBOX version?


 Don't think so... LOL! We meet again, mede Nederlander!


----------



## coolness (Nov 9, 2010)

Kronat said:
			
		

> Kiekoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay HOLLAND


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> Kronat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 9, 2010)

Kronat said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Invasion of the nederlanders!

anyway, great way to kill time for RF3


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> Kronat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-?!


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 9, 2010)

Kronat said:
			
		

> Kiekoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Kronat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHAHA! Did you get it working yet? (I keep talking in English, don't want comments like "TALK IN ENGLISH MOFO!")


----------



## coolness (Nov 9, 2010)

just playing it
cannot get op the ladder on the training -_-
(feel like a noob)


----------



## Rayder (Nov 9, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> just playing it
> cannot get op the ladder on the training -_-
> (feel like a noob)




That's the AP taking AP on you.


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> just playing it
> cannot get op the ladder on the training -_-
> (feel like a noob) That's the AP, you can't see zombie mode either in the single player menu. Just wait for a crack or buy it
> 
> ...


 HAHAHA! That sounds funny ^^


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 9, 2010)

i must be late cuz i see just 66 users and pages...
CoD has been amazing on the DS. Esp since modern warfare 2, i cant say this can be bad at all knowing tht they cant regress from where they were... maybe goldeneye needed general public demos so tht the game can be improved upon


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 9, 2010)

OMG Co-Op Zombie mode is just too fucking awesome


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i must be late cuz i see just 66 users and pages...
> CoD has been amazing on the DS. Esp since modern warfare 2, i cant say this can be bad at all knowing tht they cant regress from where they were... maybe goldeneye needed general public demos so tht the game can be improved upon Yea, the first CoD on the DS (Modern Warfare) was pretty bad... Then WaW came, which was awesome. Then we have MWM, which was epic! Now we have Black Ops, which is EPIC! Dang, I want that crack/patch wathever....
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you play it on AKAIO 1.8.1.? Or did you buy the game?


----------



## ilovegames (Nov 9, 2010)

why did n-space release 2 fps and blood stone within such a short span of time?

not complaining it but had me feeling like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: nvm forgot they are multiplatform releases


----------



## Kronat (Nov 9, 2010)

ilovegames said:
			
		

> why did n-space release 2 fps and blood stone within such a short span of time?
> 
> not complaining it but had me feeling like


 Because they wanted it! Nah, I don't know the real reason... Maybe they need money? But hey! Don't talk about that, just enjoy them!


----------



## Killermech (Nov 9, 2010)

Online zombie mode is limited to friends list only >_<
We need a friends list thread


----------



## thif_argus (Nov 9, 2010)

Only work with AKAIO 1.8.1 AAP in my micro SD kingston Japan, kingston twain didn't work.


----------



## Ryu Sparda (Nov 9, 2010)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> In any case, I have AKAIO 1.8.1 with AAP on, can't climb ladders. Let's hope it gets cracked soon.


Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WTF???


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 9, 2010)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Online zombie mode is limited to friends list only >_<
> We need a friends list thread


http://gbatemp.net/t264031-call-of-duty-bl...e-friend-roster


----------



## wesley0104 (Nov 9, 2010)

I can't find the zombie mode on the single player menu, is this because of the AP ?
btw i use akaio 1.8.1


----------



## Pimpi3 (Nov 9, 2010)

I also posted this on the _Rom Site_ forums:

Guys I found out some other stuff aswell with a couple of friends (+ official confirmation from the devs):

- Friendcodes are always seen as invalid. Yes, when you use two copies from the same region. This is not the problem when having two official (same region) copies. Also, one official copy and one rom copy brings up the invalid friendcode aswell.

- Latency checks. Maybe a few guys noticed it already, but when playing on Worldwide I can barely play for 3 seconds or I get d/ed. So far I have seen this happening to EVERYONE with a rom, but no to the ones with an official copy.

n-Space developers confirmed this all.

Edit: I think most of the folks were using Wood R4 1.15. Just if you guys wanted to know.
Edit2: Do you guys have to reselect your preferred button/stylus-scheme every time you reboot? It's looking like I automatically lose my save file every time I turn off my DS... Since I selected some options at the options screen but they got resetted aswell.


----------



## Steven. (Nov 9, 2010)

The game works fine for me with APP and save of 4 MB size, AKAIO 1.8.1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Working and saving correctly


----------



## Demonstryde (Nov 9, 2010)

Steven. said:
			
		

> The game works fine for me with APP and save of 4 MB size, AKAIO 1.8.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its true... yay it wasnt showing me zombies until i erased sav and changed to 4mb.. zombies here i come


----------



## Gasp (Nov 9, 2010)

It works on DSTT or wood R4? o.o


----------



## Pimpi3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe you should read my post.


----------



## MadClaw (Nov 9, 2010)

Zombie mode is Impossible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even with two people OMG so hard.. no one's online so i can't try multiplayer stuff


----------



## Demonstryde (Nov 9, 2010)

acekard 2i akaio 1.8.1  save file 4mb... will work once. as soon as i turn off and back on zombie mode dissapears but the statistics for it remain.. i try deleting sav and doing again now it doesnt work


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 9, 2010)

Demonstryde said:
			
		

> acekard 2i akaio 1.8.1  save file 4mb... will work once. as soon as i turn off and back on zombie mode dissapears but the statistics for it remain.. i try deleting sav and doing again now it doesnt work



It didn't work for me to begin with. XD


----------



## Slasher Zero (Nov 9, 2010)

Finally i've waited for this for a long time Downloading it now Hope it works for my R4i SDHC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 9, 2010)

soft reset off on wood r4 gives me zombie mode.


----------



## jackoclif97 (Nov 9, 2010)

Slasher zero, did it work??

and r4i gold has missing zombie mode and ladder problem!!


----------



## retrogamefan (Nov 9, 2010)

Hex codes for : Call of Duty Black Ops (E)

*0x00004500*
2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
1C 10 9F 05 48 11 80 05 18 10 9F 05 E8 11 80 05
1E FF 2F E1 C4 DB 1F 02 D3 4E 5F E1 FD 8E AA 36
15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36

*0x000049F8*
C0 FE FF EA

*Enables Zombie mode and ladders.*


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Nov 9, 2010)

on m3 ds real the same ladder problem in training


----------



## basher11 (Nov 9, 2010)

haha gg retrogamerfan


----------



## Spenstar (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome, I'll have to try this out.


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 10, 2010)

Not working with r4 sdhc, Just throwing that out there before someone comes in demanding results for it


----------



## Exbaddude (Nov 10, 2010)

yepp. No Zombie.


----------



## bakinbacon (Nov 10, 2010)

how long until wood 1.16?


----------



## ferofax (Nov 10, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I'm not impressed. I don't think this type of game is a good match for the DS. It doesn't look good or feel right. Right now I'm playing Metal Gear on my PSP. That's pretty damn great.


you've obviously never seen how successful Metroid Prime Hunters was. If it weren't for the online cheaters, that game would still be alive. Heck, i think it still is... it's got almost everything--high framerate, sharp graphics, and *BOTS* for the ronery doods. and loads of multiplay options-single card, local wifi, online.

and on that note, i wish CoD games had bots too. would've been fun to be able to plug bots in single play.

*@retrogamefan*: thanks for the codes! i'll try them out right now.


----------



## Spenstar (Nov 10, 2010)

The DS version it alright, but the console version is better imo


----------



## ferofax (Nov 10, 2010)

of course it is. it's console. what makes it shine on the ds though is portable online multiplayer.


----------



## kesadisan (Nov 10, 2010)

oh hai


----------



## MadClaw (Nov 10, 2010)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> oh hai



LOL ME AND MY BRO'S AND MY FRIENDS LMAO'D AT THIS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WINN!!


----------



## cowboycoder77 (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone had success playing the online multiplayer via wifi?  Or does that only work when using the retail card?

Thanks.


----------



## ilovegames (Nov 10, 2010)

cowboycoder77 said:
			
		

> Anyone had success playing the online multiplayer via wifi?  Or does that only work when using the retail card?
> 
> Thanks.



works for me. have akaio 1.8.1


----------



## aragon (Nov 10, 2010)

Found an AP fix. Maybe somebody could try if it works.

CODEThere is a fix for AP

Hex codes for : Call of Duty Black Ops (E)

0x000044A0
2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
1C 10 9F 05 48 11 80 05 18 10 9F 05 E8 11 80 05
1E FF 2F E1 C4 DB 1F 02 D3 4E 5F E1 FD 8E AA 36
15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36

0x000049F8
A8 FE FF EA

For those of you who want to manually edit the rom but not quite sure how to, you need to :

1. Open the rom in a hex editor
2. Goto location 000044A0
3. Change the curent data from ? to :
000044A0: 22 C4 8A 0E 6C 53 0A 39 B3 BD 6E 91 21 39 B5 C5 -> 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
000044B0: A6 5C 96 21 BA AE 44 F0 44 F2 E0 76 C0 02 D6 20 -> 24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
000044C0: A4 D9 51 79 9E 1E 8C 72 5C 00 74 3D 66 65 7F 18 -> 1C 10 9F 05 48 11 80 05 18 10 9F 05 E8 11 80 05
000044D0: C7 CC 18 DD 57 49 0C 9D 99 61 AB 93 FC 5C 1D C6 -> 1E FF 2F E1 C4 DB 1F 02 D3 4E 5F E1 FD 8E AA 36
000044E0: 7F 8C FD 5D 69 30 9A 0E 15 DF 70 47 -> 15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36

4. Goto location 000049F8
5. Change the curent data from ? to :
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 -> A8 FE FF EA

Enables Zombie mode and ladders.


----------



## ilovegames (Nov 10, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Found an AP fix. Maybe somebody could try if it works.
> 
> CODEThere is a fix for AP
> 
> ...



confirmed working akaio 1.8.1


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 10, 2010)

cool new CoD game


----------



## Pimpi3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok, I tested this on my Wood R4 1.15. I found out the following:

- Ladder and zombies are both working and playable.
- Save file doesn't get deleted now every time I reboot.
- When playing the game (zombies and singleplayer) you can't stand up after chrouching, doesn't matter how many times you try it. (After mantling on a box, I stand up again automatically).
- When trying to search for a Quick Match I get error 86420 all the time? Maybe that's just me. I didn't had this problem with the clean rom, but then I had latency trouble.


----------



## millenium6000 (Nov 10, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Found an AP fix. Maybe somebody could try if it works.
> 
> CODEThere is a fix for AP
> 
> ...


 This works on cyclods evolution v1.58. thanks a lot man!


----------



## unknown3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Pimpi3 said:
			
		

> Ok, I tested this on my Wood R4 1.15. I found out the following:
> 
> - Ladder and zombies are both working and playable.
> - Save file doesn't get deleted now every time I reboot.
> ...


you can stand up,you have to press the down button two times. is there any news for a patch?
I have another problem: in the first level after the tutorial there's a little base in cuba ....i kil the man and many men attack my team.I kill them and I turn left
there is a man that kills me every time even without being able to shoot.is AP or is in the normal game?


----------



## Brocktree (Nov 10, 2010)

unknown3 said:
			
		

> Pimpi3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's normal.


----------



## Marsou77 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello ! Where is the FC ?
I've akAIO 1.8.1 with AAP  
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT : I find ! It's 2322-2610-8909

By the way i would like to play zombie with somebody. Register me please


----------



## ibis_87 (Nov 10, 2010)

A well-built, good game, IMO.

It controls great (IMO, but I can play for an hour without any unpleasant feeling in my hands), is fast-paced (WAAAY faster than GoldenEye DS), intense and good looking (again, WAAAY better then GoldenEye, IMO)

About the graphics: c'meon, people, it's the DS. 6 years old. Of course, you can't expect anything like Unreal Engine 3. For a DS game, it looks great: geometry of objects is very good, textures look relatively crisp and the variety is great. 

Plus, you get your online multiplayer, Arcade AND Zombie mode. Epic win!


P.S. AKAIO team are  brilliant! Their  AP-Bypass soft is nothing short of great!


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 10, 2010)

Goldeneye is awesome though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But to tell you the truth it got a little badder when i passed it, happens with alot of games.
But it's a very strategical game.
Anyway is wi-fi working for everyone on Black Ops?
Like the R4 users.


----------



## Brocktree (Nov 10, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Goldeneye is awesome though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure but i do know it's working for local multiplayer for r4 users using hex edit.


----------



## Marauding (Nov 10, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Hex codes for : Call of Duty Black Ops (E)
> 
> *0x000044A0*
> 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> ...


Thanks a lot, KUDOS!


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 10, 2010)

Marauding said:
			
		

> retrogamefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that and just got a black screen, when i load the clean rom i have no troubles except for Ladder and Zombie AP :/


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 10, 2010)

haven't bothered to download yet seeing as u lot are having problems (im using wood r4 1.15). Anyone know  when 1.16 will be released? If not how do you use them codes, im a complete noob in that codey stuff, is there a link to a tut?


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 10, 2010)

The hex-edit method works flawlessly on Wood R4 v1.15. It helped me to unleash my Demon.


----------



## luisblack666 (Nov 10, 2010)

Its Been Patched
Only Search on Google ;D


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 10, 2010)

luisblack666, you had better delete that. You're going to be banned if you post ROMs.


----------



## luisblack666 (Nov 10, 2010)

ADD ME ON FRIEND CODE 
Lets Play Zombies xDxD

FC:  -  326715465621


----------



## luisblack666 (Nov 10, 2010)

Marsou77 said:
			
		

> Hello ! Where is the FC ?
> I've akAIO 1.8.1 with AAP
> Thanks
> 
> ...





YOU HAVE BEEN ADD LETS PLAY ZOMBIES MAN!


----------



## GuardianSoul (Nov 10, 2010)

I made an xDelta patch from the Hex-patch posted by _retrogamefan_ here.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 10, 2010)

Hex edit caused black screens on CycloDS B.4


----------



## 1stsinn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have AKAIO 1.8 but Zombies isnt showing.

Any certain settings I should use?


----------



## GuardianSoul (Nov 10, 2010)

1stsinn said:
			
		

> I have AKAIO 1.8 but Zombies isnt showing.
> 
> Any certain settings I should use?



No, it should be there.
The xDelta patch I posted above is working fine with my M3DS Real, I don't have any ladder/zombie/Wi-Fi issues anymore.
Looks like you have to wait for another patch, or a firmware update.


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> haven't bothered to download yet seeing as u lot are having problems (im using wood r4 1.15). Anyone know when 1.16 will be released? If not how do you use them codes, im a complete noob in that codey stuff, is there a link to a tut?



Any help??? Please???
(i hope this doesn't count as double posting...)


----------



## 1stsinn (Nov 10, 2010)

GuardianSoul said:
			
		

> 1stsinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the patch has an error when i click apply.


----------



## luisblack666 (Nov 10, 2010)

Guys,have a game pacthed wet!
JUST SEARCH ON GOOGLE


----------



## Rayder (Nov 10, 2010)

I must have type a wrong number somewhere......hex edited again and now it works fine on CycloDS.   I suck at FPS games though.


----------



## Marsou77 (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want to play with me at Zombie, please send me a mail at qzmiro[at]gmail[dot]com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





enjoy !


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 10, 2010)

Will try that hex patch on my sdhc in a minute

EDIT: Works perfect with sdhc using WAIO, will test wifi shortly


----------



## pokeboy100 (Nov 11, 2010)

Any solution for EZ Flash V+ (Not EZVi) users? :|


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 11, 2010)

Definitely pretty ho-hum, I'd say. With so many other developers really mining DS' capabilities, it's hard to stomach what n-Space does anymore. The engine is ripe between the legs.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 11, 2010)

works wood 1.16


----------



## Porygon-X (Nov 11, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> works wood 1.16



Indeed it does. Smooth move Basher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, I do have Wood 1.16


----------



## libraryaddict115 (Nov 11, 2010)

Has anyone been able to get past a bit where you are on a truck escaping and truck loads of soilders keep coming near and then a helicopter comes and you scare it off with a RPG and it comes again and you fire a RPG at it and destroy it?

Cos...

I cant destroy it 

I got zombie mode and everything. Apart from wifi. I can do Local Multiplayer. But not online and not get past the helicopter bit.

My RPG hits again and again. TINY explosion of a RPG and the helicopter is flying around with the guys yelling "Take down that invincible helicopter!" Naw I added the invincible part but I do have this problem.

My favorite weapon is the knife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Instant kill. (Throwing)

Id Pick that or the sniper. (Only for long range though)

And yes. I cannot have possibly missed. I am uber. Go for head shots. (Killing 9 times out of 10) And had it on casual >.>

M3i Zero
Using the xDelta patch


----------



## nintendoom (Nov 11, 2010)

WOOOOOTTT!!!!!
gameplay is awesome
specially in multiplayer zombie mode!!!!
WOOOOOD rulzzz!!!
R4 rulzzz!!!! (not the clones) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HHAHAHAHA


buttt... we get lags in multiplayer and in single player...
how can we get rid of it??


----------



## nintendoom (Nov 11, 2010)

Bump!!....
sryy....
just want some tips to speed up gameplay


----------



## Rayder (Nov 11, 2010)

I can confirm that quickplay worked online with the patched version on a CycloDS B.4, I just got my ass stomped repeatedly (I don't play FPS games usually), but I did nail one dude with a grenade.  Played smooth and seemed to be working fine.


----------



## unknown3 (Nov 11, 2010)

exist the game in other languages? i'm searching for ITA


----------



## Eon-Rider (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't even get this to load on my Acekard2i with AKAIO 1.8.1 and Bypass Anti-Piracy enabled. It just get two black screens. I've even tried formatting which usually resolves most of the games that I have problems with.


----------



## jasperkm (Nov 11, 2010)

Gamw works great on wood 1.16 after editing the hex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




add me for zombeh!!!

4383-8473-5217


----------



## ilovegames (Nov 12, 2010)

is everyone on this game (wifi) a beast, does it lag like ****, or do i just suck?

the only way i can get a kill is if someone is standing still and even then, it takes about 2-3 seconds of continuous fire to take them down. on goldeneye and warfare mobilized, i'm not too bad. i  even played some cs source earlier to check my aim and i did ok, so i think my accuracy and reflexes are all right. maybe it's the recoil or the removal of the crosshair when in zoom/aim mode that screws me up. i'm kinda leaning towards it being the players all being really skilled, but its cool when i have the crosshair on an enemy and fire a couple bursts and it does about 0 damage. idk, i'm stumped.  any tips? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: oh yeah, and i get disconnected a lot compared to the other games.


----------



## libraryaddict115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to my world.
But I cannot connect to ANY games (It simply keeps on searching and searching) and I encounter those problems on Mobilized >.>

But then. I live in New Zealand.
(Far away from everyone so vice versa laggy compared to rest of the world)


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow wi-fi is much more competetive.
I just pray noone makes cheats for wi-fi.


----------



## Ryu Sparda (Nov 12, 2010)

My save has broken Anybody can give me save please? I don't remember where I now, but flied by the helicopter twice, was taken for a ride in a car  and on a boat


----------



## unknown3 (Nov 12, 2010)

in MW2 I win vs 4 players but in black ops i suck because I lag everytime


----------



## Slasher Zero (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry For the hold up but Black Ops works perfectly but the only problem is i don't know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





how to climb the stairs in the training center please help  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## TwinBlades (Nov 12, 2010)

ilovegames said:
			
		

> is everyone on this game (wifi) a beast, does it lag like ****, or do i just suck?
> 
> the only way i can get a kill is if someone is standing still and even then, it takes about 2-3 seconds of continuous fire to take them down. on goldeneye and warfare mobilized, i'm not too bad. i  even played some cs source earlier to check my aim and i did ok, so i think my accuracy and reflexes are all right. maybe it's the recoil or the removal of the crosshair when in zoom/aim mode that screws me up. i'm kinda leaning towards it being the players all being really skilled, but its cool when i have the crosshair on an enemy and fire a couple bursts and it does about 0 damage. idk, i'm stumped.  any tips?
> 
> ...


LOL, Thats what you call us veterans that have been playing since the first cod for ds (which didn't have wifi for ds). Most us have been playing for a long time so don't feel bad if you guys lose badly.

There isn't really lag in this game though, besides zombie. I think it's because it takes the ds to the limit when doing zombies.


----------



## ilovegames (Nov 12, 2010)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> ilovegames said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're probably right. i checked the leaderboards earlier today and it looks like i've played with pretty much all of the top players. one thing i dont understand is how you can spray at an enemy when hes taking up 90% of the screen and you can even distinguish individual pixels and still miss. where are the bullets going?


----------



## TwinBlades (Nov 13, 2010)

ilovegames said:
			
		

> TwinBlades said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They made the game's recoil and accuracy really bad in the game. Unlike the console versions, you can't spray your weapon. Instead try using ADS unless shotgun.


----------



## libraryaddict115 (Nov 13, 2010)

Ryu Sparda said:
			
		

> My save has broken Anybody can give me save please? I don't remember where I now, but flied by the helicopter twice, was taken for a ride in a car  and on a boat




Thats EXACTLY what I got! I posted earlier but no one replied...

Im using a M3i Zero.

You are on a speeding truck and holding a RPG and the guys are like "Take down that helicopter!" And you fire and fire the RPG point black... And the helicopter flies on naively and invincible... Then it kills you. again and again. Tried it 7 times. From last checkpoint.

Also, Is zombie mode one player harder then 2 player?

Cos I die early... 

Knife = Favorite weapon against everything (But vehicles)

F**k all that

I started a new save (This time I didnt use Wood at all) and went though all the missions.

Then I shot helicopter up!

Oh and for wifi it turns out I didnt wait long enough.

And Im not sure I hit helicopter 3 times. Thought it only needed one RPG


----------



## unknown3 (Nov 13, 2010)

it's very easy to lag!sometime when I kill an  enemy in WI-FI the head remain in the floor and it kills me!
it isn't last stand because in last stand the body is visible.


----------



## badgerkins (Nov 14, 2010)

Applied that patch and all i'm getting is black screens on boot up. Using Akaio 1.8.1. Guess i'll give this a miss.


----------



## millenium6000 (Nov 14, 2010)

Just curious but, does local multiplayer work? If it does, does it have any problems?


----------



## yokomoko (Nov 16, 2010)

Any save files out for this yet?  I can't find any on Filetrip and I wanna use all the locked guns in local wifi.


----------



## yokomoko (Nov 16, 2010)

millenium6000 said:
			
		

> Just curious but, does local multiplayer work? If it does, does it have any problems?


As far as the M3 Real is concerned, if you've patched the game with the AP patch then local wifi works great.  Other cards I'm not sure how it works but the AP patch should work on most cards.


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------

